# Simpsons movie on Youtube



## Kipper (Aug 24, 2007)

Better go watch it before its pulled =op

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ftBRD6Wleg


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 25, 2007)

> This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Twentieth Century Fox.



Looks like you're too late; it's already been pulled.   But you can still see many funny scenes from the movie on Youtube, like this one: http://youtube.com/watch?v=G-YRpfML-wA (This one's one of my favorites. XD)


----------

